# New Holland TC 30



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

*New Holland TC 33*

does anybody own a New Holland TC 33. What do you think of it? how reliable was it? How do you like the stering ability? Please share any info that you have about this machine.

Thank you:waving:


----------



## Mike Nelson (May 18, 2001)

Hi,

I have a TCD40 that I just got. Have not done a lot with it yet,but it seems like a great machine.

You can go to www.TractorByNet.com for all the answers you need.

Good Luck


----------



## ToolManTimTaylor (Aug 5, 2003)

Hmm My Ol Man just picked up a new TB110 this year and before that he ran the good ol' ford 3000 into the ground. He looked and tried TC45 and found it to be lackluster for off field duties but wanted to downsize being he just "Aint that spring chicken any more" So here we go. (Supersteer was just Odd to him .... old school man he is .... as is he wants to shoot the seat buzzer clean off)

The end result was the TB110 being he needed more deep woods characteristics and grunt with the BIG SnoThrower. Its main duty is field mowing tho (occasional quarry duty) Gee what happened to downsizing pop?

Good product I must say. Customer service is fantastic!


----------



## Mike Nelson (May 18, 2001)

I will definitely agree with you Tim. The TCB 110 by JD is probably the best small hoe on the market. I did a lot of research on that machine and it is awesome.

The only reason I have the NH is that my neighbor is moving to Florida and the price was right. Only has 67 hours on it, maybe in the spring I might trade it for a JD.

Take Care and Welcome to plowsite!


----------



## lars (Aug 10, 2001)

We run a TC33D at the golf course I work at. It's the hydorstatic model with a loader and a Bradco 408 backhoe. The machine is great for working in tight places and the backhoe is pretty capable for its size. We don't have the super steer model, but it does steer and ride pretty well. The platform is nice and the control layout is good, too. My only complaint is that it does not have enough power, especially on the loader part. When the bucket is full of sand, the loader can barely pick it up. I believe the Deere 4300/4310 has a little more power and the loader has a greater lift capacity. I would demo both if you can.


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

Thanks for all the replys!!


----------



## dylan (Dec 21, 1999)

I've got one with 400 hrs and would love to return it. It spents more time getting fixed than working for me. I'll be shopping around again soon I'm sure. It's on its second tranny, wiring, the list goes on.


----------



## ProSno (Nov 24, 2001)

I have a 2120 ford, went to trade it in and my dealer let me demo a tc55 which is supposed to be its replacement-piece of crap compared to my 2120. I'll buy a second 2120 used and stay where I'm at. Just my 2 cents


----------

